# presentacion

## josspark

Hola foreros, no se si esto es muy comun, me refiero a lo de presentarse, pero ya que soy nuevo me veo en la obligacion de ello.

Me llamo Jose y soy valenciano, llevo mucho tiempo usando linux, empece con aurox alla por el 2000 y la que mas tiempo he tenido ha sido debian.

Siempre me llamo la atencion gentoo y por fin me he atrevido despues de probar sabayon.13 en mi portatil.

Ya llevo dos intentos de instalacion tanto en portatil como en pc, pero seguro que lo consigo, aunque sea por cansino jeje.

He pasado por el post de recomendacion donde hay un monton de materia para leer, aunque hay terminos que son nuevos para mi poco a poco lo ire absorviendo.

Un saludo

----------

## pelelademadera

BIENVENIDO!!!! aca se viene y no se va nunca mas....

con gentoo siempre estas aprendiendo, pero sin lugar a dudas es la mejor distro, el tema es que hay que compilar, pero con los equipos modernos eso ya no es tanto problema

como recomendacion, segui el manual al pie de la letra, esta mas que bien para arrancar, una vez que tenes el sistema andando lo demas es de a poco.

lo que te recomiendo es que instales todo tal cual, y no salgas del chroot hasta que tengas kde o gnome compilado y X11, de esa manera es mas sencillo luego.

pero algo que en ningun lado dice es que siempre, siempre podes entrar al chroot desde otra disto o desde otro livecd aunque el sistema este totalmente compilado, con lo que podes corregir problemas desde otra distro con internet

tenes 2 opciones que para mi fueron las mas viables, instalar el sistema base, el kernel y grub (vos no necesitas eso si ya tenes otra distro, simplemente agregas gentoo a grub que use sabayon y listo), y algo muy util es el navegador links (emerge links -av)

es navegador solo texto, es medio incomodo al principio, pero podes ver el foro, el manual de gentoo y todo lo que quieras menos imagenes desde consola, realmente es muy util para cuando tenes solo la consola y el sistema funcionando.

no te olvides de emerger dhcpcd, y con eso deberias estar teniendo gentoo en funcionamiento en lo que tarde en compilar el kernel y asociar grub...

una vez mas bienvenido, y aca estamos los usuarios para darte una mano

----------

## josspark

pues la verdad que la cosa esta complicada, llevo varios dias con el intento de instalacion y la verdad que no lo consigo, da muchos problemas con el tema de las variables USE de make.conf y dependencias raras, seguire leyendo mas a ver si con el tiempo vuelvo a intentarlo.

----------

## natrix

Bienvenido!!!

Te cuento que hasta hace unos meses me encontraba en tu misma situación y puede costar bastante el comienzo,  pero a la larga le vas a ir agarrando la mano y no lo cambias más. 

Cuando hice mis primeros intentos fui tomando nota de lo que iba haciendo, si te interesa acá de lo paso. Cada línea es una instrucción de consola desde el LiveDVD. Obviamente, es solo una ayuda memoria: “Nunca te despegues del manual”.

http://pastebin.com/XcsUf7e2

También si te interesa te paso mi make.conf como guía. Uso KDE como PC de trabajo y hogareño.

http://pastebin.com/hrrqTyYm

Desde ya que todo esto puede ser mejorado, ojala te sirva!!!

Buena suerte!!!

----------

## josspark

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Bienvenido!!!
> 
> Te cuento que hasta hace unos meses me encontraba en tu misma situación y puede costar bastante el comienzo,  pero a la larga le vas a ir agarrando la mano y no lo cambias más. 
> 
> Cuando hice mis primeros intentos fui tomando nota de lo que iba haciendo, si te interesa acá de lo paso. Cada línea es una instrucción de consola desde el LiveDVD. Obviamente, es solo una ayuda memoria: “Nunca te despegues del manual”.
> ...

 

muchisimas gracias, le volvere a meter mano pronto

 :Wink: 

----------

## chichimeka

Saludos

También vengo de debian. Usé el 500 y 600, pero al probar como funciona mi maquina con gentoo ya no quiero dejar de usarlo.

Al principio fue difícil, pero con el manual sale todo pues esta bien explicado, aunque puede ser confuso a la primera.

Durante 2 años y medio ha sido una gran aventura en la que he aprendido mucho.

Ahora con el paso de openrc a systemd me estoy divirtiendo un buen y el nuevo gnome-3.8 funciona hermoso.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *chichimeka wrote:*   

> Saludos
> 
> También vengo de debian. Usé el 500 y 600, pero al probar como funciona mi maquina con gentoo ya no quiero dejar de usarlo.
> 
> Al principio fue difícil, pero con el manual sale todo pues esta bien explicado, aunque puede ser confuso a la primera.
> ...

 

podes seguir usando openrc, nada t lo impide

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> podes seguir usando openrc, nada t lo impide

 

con gnome-3.8 en gentoo ? No ( bueno, al menos no de una forma oficial y fácil).

saluetes y bienvenido chichimeka !

----------

## cazador

 *josspark wrote:*   

>  *natrix wrote:*   Bienvenido!!!
> 
> Te cuento que hasta hace unos meses me encontraba en tu misma situación y puede costar bastante el comienzo,  pero a la larga le vas a ir agarrando la mano y no lo cambias más. 
> 
> Cuando hice mis primeros intentos fui tomando nota de lo que iba haciendo, si te interesa acá de lo paso. Cada línea es una instrucción de consola desde el LiveDVD. Obviamente, es solo una ayuda memoria: “Nunca te despegues del manual”.
> ...

 

Hola, te hago  una consulta, el Gentoo que instalaste en tu maquina es de 64 bits, o de 32 bits?. Tenias otra distro en la maquina? o tenes solo Gentoo en el disco? Pregunto esto, porque estoy tratando de instalar gentoo en el disco de la maquina sin tener otra distro y me esta costando  un poco.

Gracias.

----------

## natrix

Hola cazador!!! Antes que todo, bienvenido al mundo gentoo!!!

No sé si la pregunta es para mí o para josspark, pero como estoy citado respondo:

Instalé Gentoo x64 multilib para también tener soporte x86. Use el LiveDVD para tener un acceso más cómodo al handbook desde el konqueror.

Por razones de compatibilidad  también tengo instalado WinXP, pero Gentoo es mi OS principal con la cual paso el 99% del tiempo, lo uso a nivel doméstico y para el trabajo. Con el Grub y varias particiones en el disco todos conviven en armonía.

Quizás este consejo sea tarde pero podes practicar en una máquina virtual. Originalmente era usuario de Ubuntu y casi no usaba la consola, así que hice una instalación de prueba en VirtualBox y aprendí muchísimo.

De mi parte te diría esto:

Anda despacio. Asegurate de crear bien el kernel, si recién empiezas podes usar genkernel que crea un núcleo que anda en casi en cualquier máquina.

No te preocupes si de entrada no te funcionan algún hardware secundario (como la placa de sonido)  o algún periférico, esos son problemas puntuales. Sí asegurate de que ande tu conexión a internet.

También asegurate de que portage esté funcionando bien y puedas emerger cualquier programa sin fallos. No cargues de entra el make.conf de USE flag, con el tiempo lo vas a ajustar a tus necesidades.

Tampoco te apures a instalar una interfaz gráfica por completo, pero si asegurate de que te esté funcionando bien el Xorg o el servidor que uses. Yo comencé usando el twm con el xterm antes de instalar el KDE que ahora uso.

Siguiendo el hilo de más arriba, yo que vos arranco usando openRC, después analizaras si migrar a systemd. Igual, si te interesa acá hay un link de este mismo foro que te puede interesar, pero te aviso que te podes complicar bastante:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-979138.html

Lo principal, seguí  fiel al manual. Es la fuente de información más sólida que vas a encontrar.

Es todo lo que te puedo decir por ahora.  Mucha suerte!!!

----------

